# What Color?



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone help me identify (classify) the colors of these birds? The first picture is of my hen and I think she is considered a brown bar. The second picture is of the cock and i'm thinking that he is considered an ash-red bar (dilute maybe?) This is only my guess but i'm pretty new to the whole color classifying thing? any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, what colors would the babies be? I'm planning on breeding them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The first one looks to to be a brown bar, the second bird may be an OPAL of some type*...... GEORGE


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Those are some cool lookin colors, are these racers? I see they have booted (feathered) legs, something I dont see much of.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I agree with George*

But they could both be opal in my opinion. Something is affecting the bars on the brown hen. These are also very young pictures and the birds are likely to change to a degree.

Bill


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

They're very pretty! And young...when did you get them?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Opals were my first thought too. They're pretty though, and the brown bar is so cute with her little beak 
These definitely aren't homers. I'm thinking one is a roller?


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

I got them a few weeks ago. When I bought them I was told that they were rollers. But the lady I bought them from did not specify what kind of roller. The hen is quite small in the hand compared to the cock. I'm thinking she might be an american roller and the cock might be a birm. roller. Thanks for the imput ya'll


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

the hen looks like a figurita

the cock is a brown bar
hen is an opal as others called it


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

hey freeflyer there isone more hidden photo of a cheker can u please post that too and if possible allbird photos in your album. If they are rollers or tumblers then they are of very good quality, thats what i can tell


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know...the little one doesn't look much like a roller. Not with that tiny beak  I agree, does look like it has some figurita in it if possible.


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah I kind of thought that she was a figuita at first too but she doesn't seem to show the little puffy/curly feathers on her chest. I suppose those could come in later. or she might just have some figuita blood in her. 

Anywho, I'll try to post some more pictures of my birds latter. Thanks guys


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

yes i am sure that the hen is a figurita, the male looks like a tumbler or a roller no idea about it. just remember to post me the photos of your birds they are beautiful


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

*dark check cock*

Here's a picture of the check bird next to the other cock


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

yes thats very good bird its a tumbler.
its will get a orange eyes once it becomes adult. we all it a pilanka here in india


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty  A tumbler or a roller. Many times a lot of tumbler breeds look a lot like rollers. I see he has some bronze in him as well.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

yeah, the bronze will fade out as he grows and he will turn to be a pure checker.


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool thank. Nice to know.


----------

